# Neutrik Powercon?



## jufam44 (Dec 20, 2008)

Hello All,
We have a Le-Maitre pyrotechnics controller, that has been used sparingly for the past two years. We need a proprietary connector, however, to use as outputs from the board to the flashpots. The pots will be receiving 3 amp firing pulses. Has anybody ever used Neutrik Powercon connectors for anything besides audio?

Thanks
-Max


----------



## Footer (Dec 20, 2008)

Just so you know, any discussion of pyro is against the TOS of controlbooth. Because you are looking for connector advice that is unrelated to the effect, we should be able to help you.

Powercon is rated for 20 amps, so that should not be an issue. I would however stay away from it however for your purpose. I think you need a connector that is more off the wall. Look at neutrik or switchcraft, they have some odd ones. I would also consider some sort of twistlock setup.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## icewolf08 (Dec 20, 2008)

jufam44 said:


> Hello All,
> We have a Le-Maitre pyrotechnics controller, that has been used sparingly for the past two years. We need a proprietary connector, however, to use as outputs from the board to the flashpots. The pots will be receiving 3 amp firing pulses. Has anybody ever used Neutrik Powercon connectors for anything besides audio?



Powercon connectors are used on many devices aside from audio devices. It is an amazingly convenient locking connector. I would be interested to know what is wrong with however the controller is designed to work. Why can't you use the controller unmodified? Doesn't it have some kind of output connections?

*Also, modifying the controller could result in unsafe/unreliable operation. Chances are also good that it will void any warranties the controller is covered by. Any work or modifications on Pyro devices should only be done by licensed professionals.*


Footer said:


> Powercon is rated for 20 amps, so that should not be an issue. I would however stay away from it however for your purpose. I think you need a connector that is more off the wall. Look at neutrik or switchcraft, they have some odd ones. I would also consider some sort of twistlock setup.



I totally second Footer here. Using a connector that is commonly used for line voltage connections is a VERY BAD and UNSAFE idea. Just think of what would happen if someone saw a connector and plugged it into line voltage when there was a live effect on the other end. If you are dead set on making this modification you: A) need to *consult a licensed professional* and B) need to find a connector that is not commonly used to carry any voltage that could trigger effects.


----------



## avkid (Dec 20, 2008)

First of all, I won't discuss blowing anything up.

All the analog controllers have screw terminals, why do you need anything else?


----------



## soundlight (Dec 20, 2008)

A) You need a weirder connector, as has been mentioned.

B) You shouldn't do this yourself, this is the job for a professional. You will be responsible for any errors in the system due to rewiring if you indeed go through with this.

C) Don't blow yourself up. I don't work with stage pyro, but I put on a decent sized class C (consumer) fireworks show every new years' eve/day. People do stupid things with pyro (I've seen some things happen when I wasn't the one lighting things that were...wrong to say the least).


----------



## cdub260 (Dec 20, 2008)

If you're looking for a proprietary connector that is different than what you are likely to find in the theatre industry, you should look at industrial suppliers such as Grainger or Mcmaster-Carr. Both have a wide variety of different electrical connectors. You should be able to find something that fits your specific needs. I make extensive use of both for various custom electrical projects that I work on down in Pageantland.

Now with that said, I'm going to reiterate icewolf08's cautions. You should only be looking to customize your controller set-up if you are qualified to do so.

Electricity is dangerous! Mistakes can kill people!

Pyro is dangerous! Mistakes can kill people!

I'm qualified to deal with most electrical issues I encounter in the course of my duties. I am not qualified to deal with pyro. For that reason, I would not attempt the modification you propose without first consulting with a licensed pyrotechnician.


----------



## jufam44 (Dec 21, 2008)

icewolf08 said:


> Powercon connectors are used on many devices aside from audio devices. It is an amazingly convenient locking connector. I would be interested to know what is wrong with however the controller is designed to work. Why can't you use the controller unmodified? Doesn't it have some kind of output connections?



It has bare wire outputs, similar to what you'd find on an audio amplifier. We need it to have connectors. I'm working with a guy from TheatreFX (a pyrotechnic company in cincinnati) who's going to do the re-wiring for us. We simply need to specify the connectors. I was inclined to the powercons because our theater uses XLR to run data to speakers, and we don't have any powercon outputs on our walls. I am looking for a semi-proprietary connector that will prevent anyone without access to the LeMaitre controller (it's powered on by a key switch) from using our effects.


----------



## avkid (Dec 21, 2008)

In that case, the options are almost endless.

As long as you know the voltage and amperage required, you can use almost anything.
You should probably use something latching for the sake of safety.

I have seen some miniature two pole twist lock connectors that might fit the bill.


----------



## jufam44 (Dec 21, 2008)

avkid said:


> In that case, the options are almost endless.
> 
> As long as you know the voltage and amperage required, you can use almost anything.
> You should probably use something latching for the sake of safety.
> ...



It runs 125v at 3 amps for the firing pulse. The thing I liked about the powercons was that it locked and took some effort to unplug, meaning it won't come undone when you need it to be in there. Maybe something that lights up when it's plugged in? I need something rare enough that it won't be plugged into the wall (of course, in our theater we only have edison outlets and stage pin) and can handle the 3 amp pulses from the system.


----------



## soundlight (Dec 21, 2008)

Hubbell Midget Twist-Lock. 125V at 15A rating. The only place that I've seen it used is really old speakers. Really, really old speakers. Of some weird manufacture.

Hubbell Wiring Device-Kellems: 2008 Full Line Catalog


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 21, 2008)

soundlight said:


> Hubbell Midget Twist-Lock. 125V at 15A rating. The only place that I've seen it used is really old speakers. Really, really old speakers. Of some weird manufacture.


Not a bad choice, but be aware there's a lighting company near Chicago that still uses that connector on its conventionals.


----------



## rwhealey (Dec 22, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> Not a bad choice, but be aware there's a lighting company near Chicago that still uses that connector on its conventionals.





We're using the two-prong version of that on all our speaker outputs. Our facility was built between 1993 and 1995.

They're a really, really terrible speaker connector. They tend not to stay in and you can't tell when they've been twisted - I've got a bunch of Speakons ordered and changing them all out will be my January project.


----------



## avkid (Dec 22, 2008)

rwhealey said:


> We're using the two-prong version of that on all our speaker outputs. Our facility was built between 1993 and 1995.


Wow, that's crazy.


----------



## icewolf08 (Dec 23, 2008)

jufam44 said:


> It has bare wire outputs, similar to what you'd find on an audio amplifier. We need it to have connectors. I'm working with a guy from TheatreFX (a pyrotechnic company in cincinnati) who's going to do the re-wiring for us. We simply need to specify the connectors. I was inclined to the powercons because our theater uses XLR to run data to speakers, and we don't have any powercon outputs on our walls. I am looking for a semi-proprietary connector that will prevent anyone without access to the LeMaitre controller (it's powered on by a key switch) from using our effects.



I am still intrigued as to why you NEED the device to have connectors. It was built the way it is for a reason. However, I am glad that you have sought professional help. What I am wondering is how any unauthorized person would have access to any of your effects, that you feel like you need to change the system design. All of your gear should be LOCKED UP when not in use and really, only the licensed operators (or facility manager) should have access.

Other than that, I would still stay away from common line voltage connectors (like powercon). The mini twist connector mentioned before seems like a good candidate.


----------

